# Woohoo! Tron Preview



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

My wife came home today and asked me if I had any plans for Thursday night, then told me she got tickets to the Tron preview through a radio station.

Unfortunately it's only the first 20 minutes, but I'm psyched. I knew I should have ordered my wardrobe, an End of Line shirt from Thinkgeek, earlier. Can't wait!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ok, so it wasn't the first 20 minutes, it was various scenes and about 20 minutes worth. First time I've gone to the movies and had to get past three security guards and a metal detector. In case any one is interested, while it was more of an extended trailer, the film looks awesome. I would also highly recommend seeing it in 3D if at all possible. The entire film isn't 3D, the part we saw in the real world was 2D, everything in the system was in 3D but looked fantastic. This is coming from a guy that generally isn't into 3D, but this was done well (and shot that way originally.)

It comes out in December, highly recommended. If you haven't seen the original, it should be seen first. Hard to believe it came out in 1982.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Heh. Sounds like they're doing a "Wizard of Oz" thing if that model holds true. Kansas was in B&W and Oz was in color. Will the entire movie be 2D in the real world and 3D in cyberspace?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

djlong said:


> Heh. Sounds like they're doing a "Wizard of Oz" thing if that model holds true. Kansas was in B&W and Oz was in color. Will the entire movie be 2D in the real world and 3D in cyberspace?


I don't think a lot of it will be in the real world. Before the movie, we saw a screen being typed out that included a bit that "while the opening scene is in 2D, the entire presentation is designed to be seen with 3d glasses." So while it's 2D, you keep the glasses on.

But I do think only the cyberspace segments will be 3D. However, that is the vast majority of the film I'd think. A lot of what we saw in 2D I'd already seen in various trailers.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't wait!! I know theyre releasing a new trailer tomorrow Nov 9th (from a semi reliable source..)

I am already ordering tickets to see the midnight showing on Dec 17th in 3D


----------

